# Pm-940m-pdf Igaging Install



## GarageWrench (Jun 13, 2016)

Works great, low cost and took me about a full day to install. Hope ya like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarageWrench (Jun 13, 2016)

well I can see the pics on tapatalk, what the heck is the deal?


----------



## ch2co (Jun 14, 2016)

Still no pics here


----------



## GarageWrench (Jun 14, 2016)

Alrighty now!!! Downloading pics can be a challenge, it seems that if i do not edit and crop my pics, the image is at 90deg.


----------



## stevemetsch (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice job. Does the iGaging unit do any math???
Steve


----------



## GarageWrench (Jun 14, 2016)

stevemetsch said:


> Does the iGaging unit do any math???


Thanks, and no, plan and simple with this model. They do have this setup with absolute memory.


----------



## pstemari (Jun 14, 2016)

How does the slide attach to the saddle? Seems like it would be really hard to get it aligned so that there's no play and it doesn't bind.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bray D (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice! I'd still like to get a DRO someday.


----------



## ch2co (Jun 15, 2016)

Your new pics come through clean and clear. Congrats!  I don't think that I would even be using my little G86890 mini mill without the DROs.
I got the machine when I picked up a used lathe and it was sort of thrown in with a huge pile of tooling. The DRO system
was already installed on it and are highly functional. Got them on the lathe also. A very useful addition.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 15, 2016)

Some people like the 'old ways' of doing things, or just old things in general. I personally gave up my stone tablet and chisel a long time ago and wouldn't think of having a machine without a DRO on it.


----------



## jbolt (Jun 15, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Some people like the 'old ways' of doing things, or just old things in general. I personally gave up my stone tablet and chisel a long time ago and wouldn't think of having a machine without a DRO on it.



 Says the man with the pocket abacus!


----------



## GarageWrench (Jun 15, 2016)

pstemari said:


> How does the slide attach to the saddle? Seems like it would be really hard to get it aligned so that there's no play and it doesn't bind.



igaging sends some generic mounting brackets with the kit, so I made some shims/spacers and had to drill and tap some holes to get proper alignment, under the table I also made a cover out of some aluminum angle to protect the reader on the scale. The scales can be cut to length, which is really nice. I also fabricated the cover for the ways on the "Y" to fit around the reader on the scale and also made a aluminum angle cover for that scale, which reduces the Y travel about one inch. The mounting for the digital readouts I made on a swivel that tilts up/down for visual reference when you need movement. They are not the best, but for what I have invested they work great. I would recommend them to anyone that is on a budget, and with the hundreds you save you can purchase more tooling!!


----------

